
How I built a web app that is ranked #169,170 by Alexa traffic Rank in 4 months - oxfordify
I launched my website&#x2F;web app four months ago and wanted to share how I quickly ranked it.<p>I wanted to start a Side Project and wasn’t sure what would it be ! I wanted to learn ReactJs and so decided to try out with very simple project. My background is in Web development and I have 3 years work experience. I would consider myself as Beginner in coding. This post is mostly catered to Reactjs developers.
You guys must be already familiar with lots of stuff but I just want to share my experience.<p>#1 Niche or Competitive Website?
I started my research 4 months ago, and what I found was everyone recommending to start a niche blog&#x2F;site. Although niche website have its advantage in terms of easy SEO, I think there is good potential for high traffic competitive domains.
In my case it was a dictionary app and its been a saturated product. But still I decided to go with it.<p>#2 UI is King
I think very good design can help to intrigue users. Since this was my strong suite, I put lot of time for it. Here are few sites that I found to be helpful with Front End&#x2F;UI Design.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.behance.net&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dribbble.com&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.awwwards.com&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cssdesignawards.com&#x2F;
I think google fully crawls &amp; indexes now in mobile version and it is very important to be responsive. Google chrome console can help you with that.<p>#3 Coding
This is the challenging part for me. Although the application itself is not complicated, I had some struggles in between. I think ReactJs is a good framework&#x2F;library for my kind of project.
I also used couple of npm packages so to just fast track. I don’t want to link entire packages that I used. Here is the main website though — https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;<p>Check out the full medium article<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@oxfordify.en&#x2F;how-i-built-a-web-app-in-four-months-that-is-ranked-169-170-according-to-alexa-traffic-rank-6fca2b521db0
======
Baktha64
Thanks for sharing. Motivated.

